

Ask HN: Apple vintage product Turkey service mystery - ximeng

Mystery for HN: why does Apple service &quot;vintage&quot; products in only two places in the world: California and Turkey?<p>See this URL - California I guess makes sense, but Turkey seems very random.<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;support.apple.com&#x2F;en-hk&#x2F;ht1752<p>I don&#x27;t need to know but thought the answer might be interesting.
======
morkfromork
"where required by law" is probably the answer to your question.

~~~
ximeng
Guess you're right but just wondered what law is involved that only applies in
Turkey and California - probably too obscure a question for HN though! Thanks

